# Looking to travel



## Miketheboy (Mar 7, 2017)

Just wanted to say I am new to this and Im looking to travel


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome to StP. If I were you I wouldn't go looking for a romantic relationship on the road or on this website right off the bat. If you happen to find it, that's wonderful. But when you seek it out (from strangers none the less), it probably won't end well. Also, StP isn't a dating website. If that's what you're looking for I'd look elsewhere. Wish you nothing but the best man. Safe travels.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 7, 2017)

Dang @Shwhiskey Gumimaci beat me to the punch. That there's some good advice. 

@Miketheboy Welcome to the site! Good to see other gay travelers out there.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome to STP! Thou this is not a dating site as @Shwhiskey Gumimaci put it very well I hope you luck in your endeavors. Maybe try an introduction and generally ya know.. Communicating with people? I don't think you're gonna find the best sorts of partners with such a lacking post. This isn't back pages man, it's a community. 
Anywho glad you're on the road and on the site, maybe just reasses what you're looking for out of it. 
Hmm @Matt Derrick have you ever considered starting a "community for misfit singles" dating site? It might be funny xD squatthesinglesbar.com


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 7, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Welcome to STP! Thou this is not a dating site as @Shwhiskey Gumimaci put it very well I hope you luck in your endeavors. Maybe try an introduction and generally ya know.. Communicating with people? I don't think you're gonna find the best sorts of partners with such a lacking post. This isn't back pages man, it's a community.
> Anywho glad you're on the road and on the site, maybe just reasses what you're looking for out of it.
> Hmm @Matt Derrick have you ever considered starting a "community for misfit singles" dating site? It might be funny xD squatthesinglesbar.com


I know for a fact @Matt Derrick doesn't want to deal with a traveler dating website. It would be mostly a sausage fest that would be, to put it lightly, a shit show.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 7, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> I know for a fact @Matt Derrick doesn't want to deal with a traveler dating website. It would be mostly a sausage fest that would be, to put it lightly, a shit show.



Yes but it would be THE shit show.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 7, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Hmm @Matt Derrick have you ever considered starting a "community for misfit singles" dating site? It might be funny xD squatthesinglesbar.com



Sup. My name's Coywolf. I'm into writing (you wouldn't believe the amazing word porn I can scrawl on a piece of cardboard), candle-lit dinners (due to the usual lack of electricity, AND it can double as a stove!), long walks on the beach (That usually involve LSD and an American flag), and travel (because I live out of a backpack, and fuck you.)

I'm searching for the perfect companion......Anyone, really. Someone with money would be nice, because I seem to have a serious lack of it. Always.

Also, if your not a serial killer that's would be a major +++.

Peace, love, g2g, hmu, gtfo, and roflcopter!


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 8, 2017)

SIB said:


> Sup. My name's Coywolf. I'm into writing (you wouldn't believe the amazing word porn I can scrawl on a piece of cardboard), candle-lit dinners (due to the usual lack of electricity, AND it can double as a stove!), long walks on the beach (That usually involve LSD and an American flag), and travel (because I live out of a backpack, and fuck you.)
> 
> I'm searching for the perfect companion......Anyone, really. Someone with money would be nice, because I seem to have a serious lack of it. Always.
> 
> ...



Best shit I've read all day
I'm rolling 
So funny


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Mar 8, 2017)

Sirius said:


> "community for misfit singles" dating site? It might be funny xD squatthesinglesbar.com



Hey fam!

Crustlord seeking Crustlady to travel the world (but never leave the West Coast). 

My name is Dirt Butt and I'm looking a badass road dawg/girlfriend. 

My ideal date would begin with a spange mission in front of the walmart. After we make enough money for a spacebag, I would take you to the Little Caesar's dumpster for some fine dining. Then we'd hitch to the hopout and see where things go from there. 

Must love stick-n-poke face tats, smoking halfies, and sleeping in abandos.

No housies or drainbows!


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 8, 2017)

Dude you're greatxD


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey, all. Trust fund kid with delusions of dirty grandeur here. ::greedy::

Boxcar Garbage the 3rd is my name, but my friends just call me Walmart. 

Looking for a road dawg, FEMALES ONLY!

Must love warm 211 steel reserve, 4 Lokos, and wild turkey 101, all mixed together. ::drinkingbuddy::

Should also enjoy unprotected sex in dirty alleyways. ::fuckinginbed::

Dreads not required, just preferred. 

xxTraincorexx bitches only! 

Hook up with me, and we'll fuck the police together forever, or at least until I start smoking meth and beat the shit out of you. ::finger::::cigar::

Talk to you soon!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 8, 2017)

Btw, welcome to StP, @Miketheboy !


----------



## Miketheboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Btw, welcome to StP, @Miketheboy !


Thank you


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 8, 2017)

@Miketheboy dont take this as us giving you shit, we give everyone shit lol
Again welcome to STP


----------



## Miketheboy (Mar 11, 2017)

Sirius said:


> @Miketheboy dont take this as us giving you shit, we give everyone shit lol
> Again welcome to STP


Thank you


----------

